
The Quick Brown Fox: The “hello world” of shortwave data networks - malik9
https://crazyoperator.wordpress.com/2018/11/04/the-quick-brown-fox/
======
sasmuk
That kind of sentences which uses a every letter of the alphabet at least once
are called pangrams or holoalphabetic sentence. There is even a wikipedia
entry about them.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pangram](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pangram)

